# Missionaries being expelled from Venezuela



## dkicklig (Oct 13, 2005)

Chavez to expell missionaries


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2005)

I received this from the "Grace World View" list today. 


New Tribes Missions being forced Out of Venezuela

We have received this From Bible Chapel of Delhi Hills in Cincinnati, Ohio, it is a forward from Larry Richardson, a missionary with New Tribes Missions:

From: "Larry Richardson"
Date: Thu, 13 Oct 2005 14:22:49 -0400
Subject: Sad news!

Dear prayer partners,

On national television at approximately 3PM on October 12, President Chavez declared during an act to distribute land grants to indigenous peoples in Venezuela that "New Tribes" will be expelled from the country in an order that he will be signing in the next time period not clearly defined. He stated, "We do not want New Tribes here . . . we are going to give them a time table, so they can gather their things, we aren't going to rudely trample them, but we want them out . . . of the country."

Our Field Committee is currently working to see what avenues we might pursue in this situation, but needless to say a presidential decree is a difficult complication for our ministries here.

We want to reiterate that the President did not indicate a specific time frame, and that he did specifically mention that this will be an orderly, civil exit with time given for the missionaries to collect their belongings.

We have a lot of decisions to make regarding organizational planning and how this entire process is going to function for us.

Pray for safety, calm, and wisdom for our leadership and missionaries during these times. Please pray for the tribal believers and unbelievers as they prepare for the hard reality of an exit from the interior. We want our testimony in all things to be excellent, even in times as challenging as these.

Thanks again for praying, Larry and Sarah Richardson


----------



## pastorway (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Average Joey (Oct 14, 2005)

Anybody else guessing some will stay?Martyrdom is coming.

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Anybody else guessing some will stay?Martyrdom is coming.
> 
> [Edited on 10-14-2005 by Average Joey]


 doubt it, this seems very political. Chavez seem to be riding his quasi persecution of Robertson. Truly sad that a Missionary that is doing the work of Christ gets caught in the crossfire.


----------

